

Nubrella: hands-free umbrella - mcantelon
http://www.nubrella.com/

======
jcl
An interesting idea, but it only seems to protect the head and shoulders. I'd
expect water to run along the surface of the device onto the pants of the
user, effectively making them wetter than if they had no protection at all. An
umbrella at least mostly routes the water onto the ground.

It also looks more awkward to use in a crowd than an umbrella.

------
sdurkin
Even if it works it suffers from serious Segway Syndrome. Anyone using one
looks terrible.

~~~
forgotmypasswd
I want to see someone ride a segway while wearing this. Hopefully while also
using a bluetooth headset.

~~~
GrandMasterBirt
They hint that this style might catch on.

Now granted that this is brilliant. Looks horrible or different but brilliant.
Lighter, easier to carry, more wind dynamic, covers you completely (xept feet
if wind is blowing the rain at angle) protects head from wind (thus warmer)
its great, but are we ready to be enclosed?

------
tptacek
Give up a hand, or walk around being eaten by a translucent Pac Man. I think
I'll stick with the umbrella.

~~~
jws
They can have two video game models. A yellow pacman version and a BioShock
Big Daddy.

Seriously though, depending what you spend on your hair, and what the visual
expectations are for you on the job, this could be a godsend.

~~~
Semiapies
Assuming you change clothes once you arrive at your job.

------
jf
2 minutes on the site and I can't figure out how it attaches to ones person
...

------
Zak
The primary advantage (as I see it) of an umbrella over a rubber jacket or
suit with a hood is convenience. It's quick to deploy and often very compact.
At most, it is about the same size and shape as a cane.

This product is very bulky when folded up and has a curved shape that doesn't
neatly fit in to a corner.

------
orblivion
Well, I guess the first people to use umbrellas probably looked pretty silly
too.

------
paulbaumgart
I wonder if the "aerodynamic design" and "patent pending 'shoulder straps'"
would be able to stand up to the wind on a motorcycle. If so, this could
actually be pretty useful, especially if combined with a poncho and waterproof
gloves. Almost like driving a Smart then...

~~~
MartinCron
On a motorcycle, you wear a really close-fitting umbrella called a "helmet".
Problem solved.

~~~
paulbaumgart
Does that work for you? I always get my face shield so covered in rain I can
barely see. Also, it is a cheap helmet, but the higher air humidity on rainy
days means it fogs up from the inside far too easily.

~~~
Nwallins
> _I always get my face shield so covered in rain I can barely see_

What makes you think this will be any different? Trading one plastic shield
for another doesn't seem to solve the problem.

~~~
paulbaumgart
I guess just the fact that people wear it in front of their faces while
walking/cycling and can maintain good visibility. I don't know enough about
fluid mechanics to understand how 65 mph winds factor into that, though. :-)

~~~
Nwallins
On a motorcycle, wearing a helmet, at highway speeds, if the visibility
problem is due to water droplet buildup on the face shield, you can simply
turn your head to the side, and the wind resistance will push the droplets off
to the side.

One brief turn to each side every 30 seconds or so takes care of it. Now, if
it's torrential, the problem is likely not 'static' interference but 'dynamic'
instead -- not much to do but find a place to stop.

------
og1
Looking at the homepage it shows a broken umbrella, a problem I have all the
time. What I want is a something that doesn't break so easily, a sturdier
umbrella. I don't want something that makes me look like an astronaut.

~~~
DougBTX
Ford's faster horse fallacy?

------
kp212
I work in NYC. I seriously need a better umbrella for all that walking, but I
feel like I'd be punched in the back of my Nubrella.

------
aplusbi
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkuOuxRD1Bc>

------
jpwagner
<http://bit.ly/q5YiA>

------
idleworx
it doesn't validate for TrustWave at the bottom

